# Bear Proof Coolers?



## jbahapud (Jul 22, 2019)

I've been looking for a quality bear proof cooler and cant decide. Found a list from these two artice, but open to other suggestions. Anyone have any experience with either brand?

https://ibc7.org/bear-proof-coolers/
https://coolercritic.com/camping-coolers-what-really-makes-a-cooler-bear-proof/


----------



## thecampman (Apr 14, 2020)

I have a Yeti cooler and works well. I haven't had any complaints.


----------



## Denni2 (Aug 2, 2014)

We are happy without Engle cooler.


----------



## blackpanther (May 14, 2020)

Have igloo and no other problems with that. Been using it for 2 years now.


----------

